#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  قيمت اينترنت پرسرعت ايران 16 هزار برابر اينترنت پرسرعت مالزی است

## sam_electronic

مطابق بخشنامه وزارت ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات 128 کیلوبیت در ثانیه برای کاربران خانگی است و بیشتر از آن برای سلامتی شان ضرر دارد و مطابق آمار رسمی در سال ٢٠٠٧ تنها ٤٦٥هزار و ١٠٠ نفر معادل ٧ دهم درصد از كاربران ايراني به این نوع از اينترنت کذایی پرسرعت دسترسي داشته‌اند در حالی که قرار بوده این رقم در سال مذکور به ٩٠٠ هزار پورت فعال برسد، همچنین براساس برنامه چهارم توسعه قرار است تا پايان سال ٨٨ (پايان اين برنامه) تعداد پورت‌هاي فعال ADSL به ٥/١ ميليون پورت برسد. بر این اساس ضريب نفوذ اينترنت پرسرعت در ايران فقط ٠١/٠ درصد است.

یک شرکت ارائه دهنده اینترنت (ISP) در مالزی اعلام کرد که به کاربران خود پهنای باند با خطوط پرسرعت 224 مگابیت برثانیه را با قیمت تنها 58/1 دلار در ماه (حدود 1500 تومان) عرضه می‌کند. این ISP برای اجرای پروژه این فناوری که BPL نام دارد 14 میلیون دلار هزینه کرده و قرار است 400 هزار مسجد و 60 میلیون کاربر را در سراسر مالزی به خطوط پرسرعت این پهنای باند مجهز کند. با اجرای این پروژه مالزی اولین کشوری خواهد شد که به بیشترین تعداد کاربر این خدمات را عرضه می‌کند. در حقیقت در حال حاضر گوگل در تگزاس به حدود دو میلیون کاربر پهنای باند با این سرعت را ارائه می‌کند و در سال 2007 نیز پروژه Corinex BPL محصول IBM در آمریکا اینترنت با سرعت 224 مگابیت بر ثانیه را در اختیار حدود 15 میلیون کاربر گذاشت.
یک محاسبه ساده ریاضی در باره اینترنت پرسرعت مالزی با ایران بیانگر این اعداد است:
سرعت اینترنت پرسرعت مالزی: 224 مگابیت ضرب در 1024 کیلو بیت = 229376 کیلو بیت
سرعت اینترنت پرسرعت ایران: 128 کیلو بیت
نسبت اینترنت پرسرعت مالزی به ایران: 1792 برابر
قیمت اینترنت پرسرعت ایران: هر 128 کیلو بیت در ثانیه به طور متوسط 15000 تومان
قیمت اینترنت پرسرعت مالزی: هر 229376 کیلو بیت در ثانیه معادل تقریب 1500 تومان
مقایسه قیمت اینترنت پرسرعت مالزی نسبت به ایران: حدود 9 ریال در هر 128 کیلو بیت در ثانیه
به این ترتیب می‌توان نتیجه گرفت قیمت اینترنت پرسرعت ایران حداقل 16 هزار برابر اینترنت پرسرعت مالزی است.
مقایسه ایران و کره جنوبی
چند وقت پیش خبری در روزنامه خراسان منتشر شد مبنی بر اینکه سرعت اينترنت رايگان كره‌جنوبي حدود ٥٠٠ برابر اينترنت پولي در ایران است. پیش از آن نیز خبر دیگری در رسانه‌ها منتشر شد مبنی بر اینکه يك پيرزن سوئدي ركورد اتصال به اينترنت را با سرعت ٤٠ گيگابيت در ثانيه شكست! برای کاربران ایرانی که تعداد آنها 18 میلیون نفر است و به تنهایی 53 درصد کاربران اینترنت خاورمیانه را تشکیل می‌دهند شنیدن چنین خبرهایی مثل رویا و آرزو است. چرا که اکثریت قریب به اتفاق این کاربران با خطوط دایل‌آپ و با سرعت کمتر از 56 کیلو بیت در ثانیه به اینترنت متصل می‌شوند و تصور می‌کنند اینترنت یعنی همین!
سرعت قانونی اینترنت (درست مثل سرعت مجاز در خیابان‌ها!) مطابق بخشنامه وزارت ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات 128 کیلوبیت در ثانیه برای کاربران خانگی است و بیشتر از آن برای سلامتی شان ضرر دارد و مطابق آمار رسمی در سال ٢٠٠٧ تنها ٤٦٥هزار و ١٠٠ نفر معادل ٧ دهم درصد از كاربران ايراني به این نوع از اينترنت کذایی پرسرعت دسترسي داشته‌اند در حالی که قرار بوده این رقم در سال مذکور به ٩٠٠ هزار پورت فعال برسد، همچنین براساس برنامه چهارم توسعه قرار است تا پايان سال ٨٨ (پايان اين برنامه) تعداد پورت‌هاي فعال ADSL به ٥/١ ميليون پورت برسد. بر این اساس ضريب نفوذ اينترنت پرسرعت در ايران فقط ٠١/٠ درصد است. البته تعريف اينترنت پرسرعت نيز در ايران و جهان متفاوت است چرا که حتي سرعت خطوط ADSL در دنيا تا ٢ مگابيت در ثانيه است!
کیفیت اینترنت ایرانی
كشورهاي توسعه يافته‌اي مانند فرانسه اينترنت را با سرعت ٣٠ مگابيت بر ثانيه و سوئد با سرعت ١٠٠ مگابيت بر ثانيه، در اختيار كليه كاربران خانگي قرار داده‌اند. همچنين طبق برنامه‌اي كه در سنگاپور تدوين شده، قرار است تا سال ٢٠١٠ به هر كاربر خانگي يك گيگابيت در ثانيه پهناي باند اختصاص يابد. تازه این فقط آمار روی کاغذ است و قطعی‌های اینترنت و اختلالات کیفی آن در ایران خود حدیث مفصلی است به طوری که ١٩٠ بار قطعي در برخي مسيرهاي شبكه ملي فيبرنوري طي يك سال در مجموع ٧٠ هزار دقيقه قطعي در شبكه زيرساخت ايجاد كرد كه عملا امكان برقراري ارتباطات در شبكه بين‌المللي و بين شهري كشور را به ميزان ٩٥٧ ميليون و ٦٥٠ هزار كانال/ دقيقه از شركت ارتباطات زيرساخت سلب كرد.
قیمت 50 برابری
مقایسه قیمت اینترنت در ایران با سایر کشورها نیز بیان کننده تفاوت‌های محسوس در این زمینه است. در حالی که قیمت اینترنت 128 کیلو بیت در ثانیه‌ای ایران بین 10 تا 20 هزار تومان در ماه هزینه دارد قیمت اینترنت 224 مگابیت برثانیه‌ای مالزی تنها حدود 1500 تومان در ماه تعیین شده است. گزارش‌ها حاکی از آن است که مثلا قيمت يك سرويس256K در ايران تقريبا 2 برابر امارات، 3 برابر مصر و 12 برابر تركيه است! در قیمت‌های خرده‌فروشی، هزینه پهنای باند در ایران تا بیش از 50 برابر قیمت جهانی مي‌رسد.
اینترنت رایگان در عربستان
خبرگزاری عرب‌نیوز چندي پيش خبر داد از این پس تمام ساکنان شهر ریاض می‌توانند به‌صورت رایگان و از طریق خطوط Wi-Fi به‌ اینترنت متصل شوند و طرح گسترش خطوط Wi-Fi از مدتي قبل در عربستان آغاز شده و اكنون مقامات دولتی این کشور می‌کوشند هرچه سریع‌تر دیگر شهر‌های خود را به این امکانات مجهز کنند.
اینترنت رایگان به دانشگاه‌ها نرسید
صحبت از اینترنت رایگان در ایران بیشتر به یک لطیفه شبیه است و حتی دستور صریح رییس‌جمهور مبنی بر ارایه اینترنت رایگان به دانشگاه‌ها در مهر ماه سال 1386 تا کنون اجرا نشده و دو وزارت فخیم علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری و ارتباطات و فناروی اطلاعات هنوز نتوانسته‌اند چنین طرحی را به مرحله اجرا درآورند. همه اینها در حالی صورت می‌گیرد که قرار است ایران در افق 1404 به مقام اول علمی و فناوری منطقه آسیای جنوب غربی دست پیدا کند. جالب است بدانید که در مرکز تهران و درست در بخشی از حاشیه خیابان انقلاب که قرار بود یکی از واحدهای دانشگاه جامع علمی کاربردی از اینترنت پرسرعت استفاده کند مشخص شد که هیچ شرکتی در این منطقه پوشش اینترنت ADSL ندارد. وقتی وضعیت تهران این چنین است می‌شود وضعیت سایر نقاط کشور را حدس زد.
بینش آنالوگ
به نظر می‌رسد مشکل اصلی در خصوص حرکت لاک‌پشتی اینترنت پرسرعت در ایران نه مشکلات فنی که نحوه نگرش و بینش مدیران فناوری اطلاعات در کشور باشد مثلا محمد سليمانی وزير ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات ايران معتقد است «کاهش پهنای باند برای مشتريان خانگی مشکلی ايجاد نمی‌کند چرا که با بررسی‌های انجام شده کاربران خانگی نيازی به بيشتر از اين رقم ندارند» هیچ کارشناس یا خبرنگاری از جناب وزیر سوال نکرده که چنین نتیجه‌گیری صریحی بر مبنای کدام کار تحقیقاتی و پژوهشی صورت گرفته و محدودیت زمانی این تصمیم کجا خواهد بود؟ آیا تا ابد کاربران خانگی ایران نيازی به بيشتر از اين رقم نخواهند داشت؟ و این سوال که کاربران خانگی مالزی (که یک کشور اسلامی و در حال توسعه شبیه ایران نیز هست و در خیلی از مواقع به عنوان الگوی ایران نیز مطرح می‌شود) چه نیازی به اینترنت 224 مگابیت برثانیه دارند که قرار است با قیمت 1500 تومان در ماه به آنها واگذار شود؟
راهکار کاهش هزینه اینترنت پرسرعت
به گفته علی مولوی کارشناس فناوری اطلاعات هزینه اینترنت در کشور ما نسبت به میزان درآمد سرانه اشخاص، بالاست و همین امر موجب جلوگیری از گسترش این سرویس در ایران شده است و بالطبع باعث شده در رابطه با میزان دسترسی به اینترنت، رتبه مناسبی در جهان نداشته باشیم! اما مهمترین دلیل قیمت بالای این سرویس در ایران را می‌توان گران بودن پهنای باند موردنیاز ISPها دانست که از طریق شرکت فناوری اطلاعات و یا ICPها تامین می‌شود. در قیمت‌های خرده فروشی، هزینه پهنای باند تا بیش از 50 برابر قیمت جهانی است. البته نباید منکر هزینه‌های انتقال پهنای باند به داخل کشور و تقسیم آن در کل کشور شد، اما با توجه به قیمت‌های کشورهای دیگر، به نظر نمی‌رسد سطح هزینه‌ها در این حد بالا باشد!
در صورتی که دولت قصد دارد میزان دسترسی به اینترنت در کشور را بالا ببرد، شاید ساده‌ترین راه حل، کاهش هزینه‌های پهنای باند باشد، چراکه در حال حاضر شرکت فناوری اطلاعات به عنوان بزرگترین فراهم کننده پهنای باند کشور، یک شرکت کاملا دولتی است. شاید بتوان به سادگی با تعیین حاشیه سود 20 درصد برای این شرکت، قیمت پهنای باند اینترنتی را تا حد زیادی کاهش داد! مساله مهم دیگری که در هزینه نهایی اینترنت برای کاربر نهایی تاثیرگذار است هزینه بالای پخش می‌باشد. در حال حاضر بیشتر از 40 درصد ‌هزینه اینترنت به جیب عاملان پخش می‌رود که رقم بسیار بالایی است. با راه‌اندازی سرویس IN در تهران به عنوان بزرگترین بازار مشترکان اینترنتی، امید می‌رفت که دست واسطه‌ها از این بازار کوتاه شده و قیمت اینترنت کاسته شود، اما متاسفانه شرکت مخابرات استان تهران، جای واسطه‌ها را گرفت و حدود 30 درصد ‌از هزینه‌های دریافتی را بابت ارائه سرویس هوشمند از ISPها دریافت می‌کند!
در حال حاضر قیمت یک ساعت اینترنت پرسرعت از طریق شبکه هوشمند، ساعتی 300 تومان است که از این میزان به ازای هر ساعت 90 تومان برای استفاده از سرویس هوشمند هزینه می‌شود. جالب اینجاست که ارائه این سرویس، هزینه ثابتی برای شرکت مخابرات دارد و به نظر نمی‌رسد هزینه آن با قیمت خدمات ارائه شده تغییری داشته باشد!‌ به هر شکل به نظر می‌رسد در صورتی که مدیران وزارت ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات، عزم جدی برای کاهش قیمت اینترنت در ایران دارند، باید در وهله اول نظام تعرفه‌ای سرویس‌های ارائه شده توسط شرکت‌های زیرمجموعه را کنترل و تعدیل کنند و اندکی از سودهای سرشار این شرکت‌ها بکاهند.

----------

*4121355*,*navidk89*,*Service Manual*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

